# When do you find time for MrExcel?



## Lewiy (Jun 4, 2007)

Just out of curiosity really....There are many frequent posters on the forum who just always seem to be around!!  When do you all find the time to sit and post?

To start you off, I tend to log on in the morning at work and dip in and out during the day when I have a few spare minutes lying around (hope my boss doesn't read this  ).

Other than that, MrExcel is my home page on IE at home so I tend to jump in every time I log on to the Internet before I use it for whatever I actually logged on for!!


----------



## HalfAce (Jun 4, 2007)

Actually, the first, second and fourth choices would all get my vote.
I log on in the morning and check in throughout the day too, but I actually do  get on &
post in my spare time at home.
(Whenever my wife isn't informing me that there's something eles I'd rather be doing.)

If your home page is MrExcel then you're a bit more hard core than I am.
(I just have an icon on the desktop that brings me directly to the forum.)


----------



## Von Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

Items 2 & 4 for me. I'm here when I'm bored and have nothing better to do at work (in both cases). Sigh.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,

5 votes yet.
I wonder who has voted "MrExcel is my job"?

Since almost all my activities are at home, option 1 gets my vote. When answering questions, I'm not payed by any boss. For me this is just experiment & practice: keeping everything in the fingers 

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Smitty (Jun 4, 2007)

Ditto what Dan said for me, except MrExcel is my home page.

Just call me pathetic (my wife does...) 

Smitty


----------



## Lewiy (Jun 4, 2007)

I wasn't going to admit this at the start but I have IE7 with the tabs and stuff, so I set up 3 home pages: Yahoo (for my email), the Excel Questions board, and the Lounge.  

On the plus side, it saves me navigating around the forums!!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 4, 2007)

In fact I hardly ever use Excel at work so I would vote number 1. 

The only reason I use Excel is to stay sharp and to have some fun .I find that Excel combined with VBA offers endless possibilities to boost creative thinking like nothing else. It's been nearly six months now since my last poste here and I feel very nostalgic seeing some great codes from some of the very best and dedicated Excellers around.

Regards.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 5, 2007)

1 and 2 for me, with some 4 thrown in. And the Board is one of my home pages too... 3 tabs in Firefox, the other two are news sites. 

My MrExcel time varies between several hours in a slow day, and not surfacing for a couple of weeks. And I could give it up ANY time, really...

No, I'm hooked 

Denis


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 10, 2007)

Until about 3 months ago I would have been a definite "1". I did not use MrExcel at work - except for a couple of occasions when I needed to search for solutions to work Excel-related problems.

Having resigned my job in March, I am now more of a "4". I guess it will stay that way unless my wife (or the bank manager) forces me to go back to work.   

MrExcel is my homepage too


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 10, 2007)

> I guess it will stay that way unless my wife (or the bank manager) forces me to go back to work.


...Then again, you might find a way to make a living out of Excel and keep the bank manager happy. Not to mention the wife! 

Denis


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 10, 2007)

> ...Then again, you might find a way to make a living out of Excel and keep the bank manager happy. Not to mention the wife!
> 
> Denis


yes, you never know, but right at the moment I am just enjoying a much more relaxed lifestyle.    

Better watch out though   or we'll be getting into trouble for encroaching on the Truby/Schollar topic diversion privileges.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 10, 2007)

> Better watch out though or we'll be getting into trouble for encroaching on the Truby/Schollar topic diversion privileges.



Naah... I reckon they could do with a bit of competition. In the meantime, enjoy the break!

Denis


----------



## JazzSP8 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm with the majority I guess .. Although, I would like to add it aint 'cos I am bored.

I learn a lot from this forum and many times when doing a 'search' I learn more than I need to do which I can then translate into something I want to learn.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 26, 2007)

> but right at the moment I am just enjoying a much more relaxed lifestyle.



Then get a picture without a **** tie on, Peter!   Unless you really enjoy wearing one... :shrug:

Smitty


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 26, 2007)

> > but right at the moment I am just enjoying a much more relaxed lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not big on cameras, pictures etc and struggled to find this one and make it fit the size rules.   

Anyway, the relaxed lifestyle only lasted a few (good) months - I'm back to work at a new job (for a few months at least) next week...

Lifestyle:   
Income:   

Cheers Smitty


----------



## Smitty (Jun 27, 2007)

> I'm back to work at a new job (for a few months at least) next week...
> 
> Lifestyle:
> Income:



I hear ya', but here's to hoping the tie comes off sooner than later. 

Smitty


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jun 27, 2007)

Not big on cameras and pictures?

Then why are you moonlighting as the big screen and television actor, Kurtwood Smith?

http://www.movievillains.com/images/boddicker.jpg

Or maybe you were separated at birth.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 28, 2007)

> Not big on cameras and pictures?
> 
> Then why are you moonlighting as the big screen and television actor, Kurtwood Smith?
> 
> ...


   How did you find out?


----------

